# Favorite jiggin' spoons for Sag Bay Eye's



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

Whats some of your guy's hot colors & sizes in Do jiggers, Pimples, Krocodiles ETC ...... lookin' to make trip Jay's this weekend and would a appreciate some helpful insight on what to pick up. Thanks in advance


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I like the jig a whopper rocker minnow and the bay denoc do-jiggers the best in mostly silver-green and silver-blue colors


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

brass
chrome
white

I use solids & multiple color combo's in those as tommy-n pointed out with silver-green, silver-blue. try brass-orange & white-chartreuse.


----------



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

My favorite is whatever Molsen tells me to use....when we going out again??


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

one more spoon to think of is the mepps cyclops. colors are yellow ,green, an hot pink. go with the middle size spoon. dont forget the stingers also.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Looks like ya better get that boat back out ! :lol: 

I was poised and ready to spring; and now it feels like spring.  


btw... I use Kroc's & Pimples. A couple different sizes. And some homemade beauties. I remove the treble and use a big single. Seems to hang up less on the line than a stinger and puts the hook farther back in the minnow.


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

I use number 6 or 7 swedish pimple in copper not plated but solid copper.
I change the hook to a Mustad 4 strong and spread the tines open a little. use two minnows hooked through the head and broke in half. This always kills the eyes on the Bay and on LSC. also catches perch.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

eyecatcher said:


> I use number 6 or 7 swedish pimple in copper not plated but solid copper.
> I change the hook to a Mustad 4 strong and spread the tines open a little. use two minnows hooked through the head and broke in half. This always kills the eyes on the Bay and on LSC. also catches perch.


Same here. Only I use one minnow, with a stinger in the tail. Lost my last one on the river on Wednesday.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I have noticed it changes from year to year. Two years ago the cyclops was my hottest, mixed in with cleos. Last year a certain color jig worked the best.

I always start with the jigs and cleo and then adjust from there. The copper swedish pimple was good in shallow. The best thing you can do is change often if things are not working for you.

We made need to fish from the boat for the shiver on the river contest this year.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

kingfisher 11 said:


> The best thing you can do is change often if things are not working for you.
> 
> We made need to fish from the boat for the shiver on the river contest this year.



Yipper.... how ya been kingfisher. hope to keep in touch this year re: bay activity. 

Hope you had happy holidays !!!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Let me know! I am almost went out yesterday.

maybe a week or two now.


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

my all around favorite bay lure is a do-jigger. chrome with a green lightning bolt.

that lure has helped me ice plenty of limits allong with my vex.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

Cleos, usually the 1/4-1/3 ounce ones in blue/silver and yellowtail. 
Stinger scropions in gold, yellowtail, or wonderbread.
Do jigger in blue/silver and Pimples in silver or white.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

That solid copper pimple is a real killer!! sometimes they are hard to find!


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

Dont forget the krocodiles & sidewinders...blue/silver, green/silver and pearl are my all time favorites,


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I've got to go with what has worked, so, .....Northlands rattle spoon has been the killer for me now two plus years. This is the third in a row. Also, the Cicada. The Bay is a big body of water and sometimes you need to "call" those fish in. The flash is great, along with the action of a lot of the spoons listed, but I prefer to use a bit of a "come and get it" yell when I'm jigging. The rattle or vibration pulses that these spoons I mentioned produce an irrestible force for those 'eyes.  Give them a shot, I'm sure you won't be disappointed. Oh yeah, blue/silver and flourescent green are my "go to's".  :fish2:


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

What is a do-jigger? if some one can post it in a Pic that would be great. Im sold on the jigging raps in #5 and #7. Also just a plain ol fire ball jig, with a minnie. Black and silver, and blue and silver, clown. in the raps.

Mushy1


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

MUSHY1 said:


> What is a do-jigger? if some one can post it in a Pic that would be great.
> Mushy1


Mushy1, see:
http://www.baydenoclure.com/jigger.htm

They are usually in the same racks as the Swedish Pimps at most places.


----------

